# Systmes > Windows > Windows Vista >  Moyen de retrouver Ip d'un ordi vol via Dropbox

## PtiLapin

Bonjour,

Je me suis fait voler mon ordi portable la semaine dernire  la suite d'une intrusion chez moi mais malheureusement sans effraction (ma femme ayant oubli son trousseau de cls sur la porte du box). Je sais qu'il y a peu de chances que je remette un jour la main sur mon ordi, mais j'ai un maigre espoir quand mme. J'ai pens  un moyen un peu dingue, mais plutt amusant. Je pars du principe que le voleur est une bille en informatique. Je pars donc du principe qu'il n'a pas rinstall le systme. Dans ce cas, j'ai un moyen de dposer des fichiers sur mon ordi par le biais de Dropbox. Je pensais donc trouver le moyen de bricoler un petit fichier excutable (en VB ou je ne sais quoi) qui rcuprerait l'adresse ip de l'ordinateur  un instant et me l'enverrait par je ne sais quel moyen (mail par exemple). Je bosse dans le dveloppement web et je sais que a doit tre possible. Le problme c'est que je ne maitrise pas le dveloppement Windows. Vous allez me dire, il faudra bien que l'utilisateur lance  un moment donn l'excutable une fois upload dans le dossier dropbox, et l j'ai pens qu'on pourrait le nommer par exemple '<un truc cochon>.exe' ou un truc dans le genre, histoire de jouer sur la corde sensible. Je sais que c'est compltement farfelu, mais mettez-vous  ma place, je serais tellement heureux de chopper l'enflure qui est entre chez moi par un moyen aussi astucieux.
Je requiers donc l'aide d'un dveloppeur Windows qui saurait faire ce que je propose.

Cordialement,

Thomas

mon adresse email : t.voituret [at] laposte.net

----------


## loufab

"qui est entre chez moi par un moyen aussi astucieux."

Rentrer chez quelqu'un avec un troussau de clefs c'est pas si astucieux que a... je le fais tous les jours chez moi.  ::mouarf:: 

Plus srieusement une fois le pc vol je ne vois pas trs bien comment tu peux aller y poser un spyware. A part que tu connaisses le voleur,  ce compte l va directement rcuprer ton pc.

L'adresse ip renvoy par le systme sera l'adresse locale. Il faut que plutot le connecter  un site et snifer l'adresse  partir du dit site.

----------


## PtiLapin

Euh... Non en fait, 'par un moyen aussi astucieux' se rapporte  'chopper l'enflure'... Dsol ma phrase est mal conue.
Bref !
Pour dposer le spyware, c'est ce que j'expliquais : je ne sais pas si vous connaissez Dropbox, en gros, j'avais un dossier partag sur l'ordinateur portable qui peut tre partag sur d'autres ordinateurs : ce qui fait que si je dpose un fichier dans mon dossier Dropbox sur mon ordi du boulot par exemple, il sera upload dans le dossier Dropbox de mon ordinateur vol ! De plus, quand le fichier est upload, il y a un message qui s'affiche en bas  droite de l'cran, donc je compte sur le fait que le voleur verra ce message et sera intress par le nom du fichier.
Concernant l'adresse ip, n'y a-t-il donc aucun moyen de l'obtenir ? Le site whatismyip le fait bien !
J'imagine que mon ide peut vous paratre un peu farfelue, mais a me fait quand mme bien ch*** de m'tre fait cambrioler et a me donne pas spcialement envie de rigoler !
J'ai besoin qu'on me dise clairement si c'est possible, et si quelqu'un se sentirait de le faire sans y passer trop de temps, juste pour rendre service et avoir la satisfaction d'avoir aid (pour info j'ai une copie de ma dposition au commissariat de police, pour prouver que je raconte pas des conneries et que je suis pas un tar !).

----------


## PtiLapin

Effectivement, l'ide de la page web n'est pas inintressante. Je vais tenter le coup avec a merci  ::):

----------


## loufab

Une fois que tu as l'ip vois avec ceux (police ou gendarmerie) chez qui tu as dpos ta plainte. Seuls eux sont habilit  demander le propritaire de l'ip au provider et d'intervenir. Prviens-les avant.

Je te poste le code PHP dans la soire.

----------


## PtiLapin

Re,

Merci pour l'aide, j'ai chop l'ide et j'ai dj fait le script donc ne t'embte pas  me fournir le code. En fait j'ai fait une page html au nom vocateur (<truc_cochon>.html) que j'ai mise dans mon dossier dropbox. Cette page renvoie par redirection javascript sur un script php qui enregistre dans une base l'ip du referer.
Merci beaucoup, a m'a t fort utile, je cherchais  faire compliqu alors que je pouvais faire simple.
Je ne sais pas si je laisse ce post ouvert, je n'aurai peut-tre jamais de rsultats mais en tout cas, l'ide a le mrite d'tre intressante. Si a mord, je viendrai vous raconter.
Merci encore.

Tom

----------


## loufab

Donc vivement de tes nouvelles.  ::ccool::

----------


## Benj.

Plus simple (mais trs probablement plus long) : dposer plainte et laisser les autorits comptentes faire le travail.

Si (on ne sait jamais) le voleur utilise ton portable & Dropbox depuis son lieu de travail, l'IP rcupre ne te sera pas d'une grande aide.

Et, par exemple, si tu rcupres l'adresse IP dudit voleur, elle ne constituera en rien une preuve si personne ne peut corroborer le constat fait avec ton script.

Simple suggestion.

----------


## lyonsd

Bonjour, 
M'tant fait cambrioler aujourd'hui avec effraction , on m a drob des bijoux ainsi que plusieurs ordinateurs portables dont un avec Google drive. Mon cas tant similaire a celui de PtiLapin vous me seriez d' une trs grande aide si qql pourrez me passer le code de la page web qui permet d' envoyer l adresse ip. 
J ai galement une autre piste. Mon ordi tant sous Windows 8 , il est connect en permanence a mon compte Microsoft . Je ne sais pas s il y aurait un moyen de savoir avec quelle adresse ip on c est connect a notre compte Microsoft ?

Merci d' avance

----------


## JML19

Bonsoir

Pourquoi l'adresse IP l'adresse MAC est unique ?

----------


## hackoofr

::salut:: 
En cas de vol, *IPSvc* permet de supprimer ou *rcuprer des fichiers   distance*, d'envoyer *des images de la webcam*, *l'adresse ip publique* et  plus encore. 
Ce systme fonctionne grce  un serveur *ftp* que vous devez configurer et prend en charge le protocole *SSL*. 
*IPSvc* permet aussi d'envoyer des rapports sur le systme  automatiquement (en cas de changement d'ip publique, priodiquement ou  en fonction d'une liste blanche par exemple).







*
Plus d'information*

----------


## bbertrand

Bonjour,

Je me trouve dans une situation similaire  celle dcrite ci-dessus (  la question initiale date de 2010, j'imagine qu'il y a du nouveau... ).
A savoir : Il y a trois mois, mon ordi  ( mac ) s'est fait voler dans une mallette,  la caisse d'un magasin.
 ( dans la mme mallette se trouvait aussi le disque externes des sauvegardes , h oui, c'est stupide n'est-ce pas ! ).

Grace  Dropbox, j'arrive  le localiser avec mon nouvel ordi. Ainsi je sais ainsi qu'il se trouve depuis trois semaines  Casablanca.

Mes questions sont les suivantes:

1) Si je change le mot de passe dropbox ( ce qui serait plus prudent ), est-ce que je peux encore pister mon ancien ordi ?
2) Est-ce qu'un moyen quelconque existe de rcuprer les donnes ou de rentrer en contact avec le nouveau dtenteur ?

Merci d'avance de vos rponses ou conseils.

bertrand

----------


## DatchetfaoNOS

Comme te l'a si bien dit hackoofr ,  mieux vaut prvenir que gurir. Je te propose d'installer (si tu ne retrouves pas ton PC) Prey qui te permet de bloquer l'ordinateur , envoyer un message et mme mettre une alarme sur ton PC ( condition que le son soit activ). Il est extrmement simple d'utilisation. Rends toi ici pour plus de dtails : https://preyproject.com/

----------


## chrtophe

> 1) Si je change le mot de passe dropbox ( ce qui serait plus prudent ), est-ce que je peux encore pister mon ancien ordi ?


Si tu change ton mot de passe, l'ordi vol ne pourra plus se connecter sur ton compte dropbox, il ne sera plus pistable.




> 2) Est-ce qu'un moyen quelconque existe de rcuprer les donnes ou de rentrer en contact avec le nouveau dtenteur ?


tu peux rcuprer le contenu de la dropbox, tous les postes relis au comptes dropbox sont synchroniss, tu peux lier un autre ordi  ton compte dropbox et accder via le site de dropbox au contenu de ton compte.

----------


## bbertrand

Merci pour ta rponses  chrtophe.

1) Donc je prend le risque de partager Dropbox avec un inconnu quelques jours de plus
 ( Dropbox fourni son adresse ip : 41.141.68.244 ). 

2) Bien sur je peux rcuprer le contenu de la dropdox (cest dj fait), mais ma question portait sur le contenu du disque dur de lancien ordi. Est-il possible par quelque manipulation ( genre : dposer un spyware via dropbox ) de rcuprer quelques fichiers ?

bonne soire,
bertrand


PS: DatchetfaoNOS, merci pour ce conseil  !

----------

